# Saskatchewan 2015 - The Highlight Reel!



## lucdavis (Dec 28, 2012)

Well, just took my first trip to Canada... pretty amazing, minus the bonehead hunters who show up to the field an hour late and still choose to set up in the same field! I expect that in Utah... anyway, great hunt, great memories and piles of birds!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Holy crap man! I was up there a couple weeks ago with an outfitter and my hunt seems about 1/64 as good as yours! Congrats on the birds and sweet pics!


----------



## Utahyounggun (Nov 5, 2014)

You guys killed it up there! I was slightly jealous seeing your pictures on Facebook! Glad you had a good time and hopefully you scared some of those birds down here because we need them!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

That looks like it was one EPIC trip!! Awesome pictures and piles. :shock:


----------



## cootlover (Sep 26, 2015)

I bet that grin is still on your face :mrgreen:


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Wow!! How much does a trip like that cost?


----------



## lucdavis (Dec 28, 2012)

Like $2,500.00 for all 20 days... not too bad and the Canadian Looney is at like $.70 on the dollar exchange rate right now, so that helps alot. Now, as for my friend who has the 1,000+ decoy spread in the enclosed trailer, that's a pretty significant investment and a trip like that doesn't happen without it... I'm very fortunate to have some hardcore waterfowlers as friends!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Geeze Louise, you're going to need a bigger freezer !!! Nice going.:shock:


----------



## Yessir (Oct 24, 2015)

Wow, Looks like a Great Time was had by all!!! But....., Because of the overwhelming desire to show the entire World your success, next time there will be 3 or 4 Bone Heads trying to set up in your field. I Don't understand why everyone is so willing to RUIN everything for Themselves. Sad


----------



## Utahyounggun (Nov 5, 2014)

Yessir said:


> Wow, Looks like a Great Time was had by all!!! But....., Because of the overwhelming desire to show the entire World your success, next time there will be 3 or 4 Bone Heads trying to set up in your field. I Don't understand why everyone is so willing to RUIN everything for Themselves. Sad


Are you saying he shouldn't show his success he had? i would be showing the great time I had as well and posting my success if I was lucky enough to do that good on a trip. And I'm sure everyone knows exactly where he was hunting so they will set up right next to him if he decides to travel that way again.


----------



## Yessir (Oct 24, 2015)

Not Trying to be the Debbie Downer!! I know things are different than they used to be. Think of this, One day when you are all fighting each other for a spot to hunt, Everyone Cheesed!! No one can believe that it's come to this, Maybe you will sit back and think, Hmmm, maybe that old man was right. I should have kept my mouth shut. Tight Lips will keep the fun going alot longer. Brag it up, You are only hurting yourselves. Sorry.


----------



## Utahyounggun (Nov 5, 2014)

This is a hunting forum expect people to post success pics and brag a little bit it's what everyone does. Most people who complain about braggers have nothing to brag about


----------



## lucdavis (Dec 28, 2012)

I definitely enjoy sharing my adventures as much as I like to see others. I don't believe advertising Saskatchewan is hurting it any more than popular publications like Ducks Unlimited: http://www.ducks.org/hunting/destinations/15-great-places-to-hunt-waterfowl. However, I do understand that a limited resource will eventually become consumed. Some of us choose to protect it for ourselves, others choose to take family and friends to create memories. My hunting is less about the pile of birds as it is being out with great friends. I certainly can appreciate your opinion and hope we all can enjoy waterfowling as we see fit. I wish you the best this season... birds or no birds, I hope it brings you joy.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Yessir said:


> Wow, Looks like a Great Time was had by all!!! But....., Because of the overwhelming desire to show the entire World your success, next time there will be 3 or 4 Bone Heads trying to set up in your field. I Don't understand why everyone is so willing to RUIN everything for Themselves. Sad


are you kidding me? it's canada, you are worried about hot spotting canada??? Like seriously? That's like someone being upset about someone taking a picture of an Alaska salmon fishing trip... Some people need to get a grip or a clue. Now hotspotting specific areas in utah is another story.... Great pile of birds, I need to get back up there again sometime! Amazing how big those fields are isn't it? That's too bad someone set up in one though, some people don't get it, especially when there's tens of thousands of birds hitting different fields.


----------

